# Swardman Reel Service



## Reel-Works (Oct 21, 2021)

Hi everyone, My name is Anthony Boggus, I am the owner of Reel Works in Auburn, GA. I'm brand new to The Lawn Forum and appreciative that yall have allowed me to join. The reason for this post is to let any of you that have a Swardman Reel Mower and have been using Reel Rollers for the past few years, you have nothing to worry about when it comes to getting your Swardman Reel serviced. Reel Works has taken full control of this area. We were in a partnership with Lee and the guys at Reel Rollers these past few years and were just sharpening the reels and adjusting and they were dealing with the shipping and returns. Now that they have went in a different direction, they didn't leave yall out in the cold. The same guys will be handling your reels, just this time all the way through the process. You can do this exactly the same way by going to our website www.reelworksllc.com and choosing Swardman Reel Service just like you did with Reel Rollers. I hope this helps out, if not let me know. Thanks, Anthony


----------



## Hapa512 (Mar 22, 2020)

Reel-Works said:


> Hi everyone, My name is Anthony Boggus, I am the owner of Reel Works in Auburn, GA. I'm brand new to The Lawn Forum and appreciative that yall have allowed me to join. The reason for this post is to let any of you that have a Swardman Reel Mower and have been using Reel Rollers for the past few years, you have nothing to worry about when it comes to getting your Swardman Reel serviced. Reel Works has taken full control of this area. We were in a partnership with Lee and the guys at Reel Rollers these past few years and were just sharpening the reels and adjusting and they were dealing with the shipping and returns. Now that they have went in a different direction, they didn't leave yall out in the cold. The same guys will be handling your reels, just this time all the way through the process. You can do this exactly the same way by going to our website www.reelworksllc.com and choosing Swardman Reel Service just like you did with Reel Rollers. I hope this helps out, if not let me know. Thanks, Anthony


I just got my 55 reel back last week from you guys sharpening it, after the announcement was made. Great Job !! Its Like having a new set of knives. Only took a week round trip too...

Thanks a bunch !


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Reel-Works said:


> Hi everyone…


Welcome to TLF, but you must stop spamming the board. You have made this same post over 50 times in various subforums. I have temporarily deactivated your account until I can clean up this mess.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2021)

DOH


----------



## acmccart8 (Jun 30, 2020)

Thanks Ware for cleaning it up. Just posting so I can find this later in case I lose the thread!!


----------



## potatochip (May 28, 2020)

Is this service offered for Allett mowers as well?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Hopefully their sharpening is better than their internet skills.


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

@reel-works I typically get my mowers sharpened at Peachtree. Last year I brought it to you because I could not wait 2 weeks for the mower back. When I received the mower, the amount of metal that was taken off the reel was significant. Is this normal for your grinding machines to take off so much more material than Peachtree would? I would like to have options when it comes to sharpening but that experience really concerned me. Can you ease my mind?


----------



## Ken_K (Apr 16, 2020)

Didn't see any option for drop off/pick up. I live in the area. How much for a 45cm ?


----------



## Reel-Works (Oct 21, 2021)

potatochip said:


> Is this service offered for Allett mowers as well?


Yes sir. I am actually going to get in touch with Allett next week to work on some things with them. But, if you would like you can get in touch with me and we can work something out. My email is [email protected] The website is www.reelworksllc.com


----------



## Reel-Works (Oct 21, 2021)

GoDawgs said:


> @reel-works I typically get my mowers sharpened at Peachtree. Last year I brought it to you because I could not wait 2 weeks for the mower back. When I received the mower, the amount of metal that was taken off the reel was significant. Is this normal for your grinding machines to take off so much more material than Peachtree would? I would like to have options when it comes to sharpening but that experience really concerned me. Can you ease my mind?


I would like to get in contact with you to discuss the amount taken off of your reel. We have set angles and I want to make sure everything was done correctly. Email me when you get a chance [email protected]


----------



## Reel-Works (Oct 21, 2021)

Ken_K said:


> Didn't see any option for drop off/pick up. I live in the area. How much for a 45cm ?


We do have a drop off/ pick up option. The Swardman Reel Service is $175


----------



## Reel-Works (Oct 21, 2021)

FATC1TY said:


> Hopefully their sharpening is better than their internet skills.


It is! We are the Best! But, I will admit I'm no computer genius….


----------



## Ken_K (Apr 16, 2020)

Reel-Works said:


> Ken_K said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't see any option for drop off/pick up. I live in the area. How much for a 45cm ?
> ...


Unless I missed something, that's the same price as a pre-paid mailer. Why would I drop off?


----------



## Reel-Works (Oct 21, 2021)

Ken_K said:


> Reel-Works said:
> 
> 
> > Ken_K said:
> ...


Sorry buddy, it was late and I was watching the Braves! If you drop off the Swardman for reel service it's $100.


----------



## klsmith259 (Oct 6, 2020)

@Reel-Works I see that you do offer a pickup/drop off option. I am in Decatur, GA so I'm not too far away (30 miles or so). Do you service this area and can you give a rough estimate for pickup/drop off? I have a Tru-cut 25.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I've used reel-works many times (mentioned in the Atlanta area thread), they will pickup and drop the entire machine (trucut, jd etc), even out here in Smyrna. Anthony has the legendary Lee like cust service


----------



## klsmith259 (Oct 6, 2020)

Thanks @jayhawk. I'll contact them when I need service.


----------

